# Need movie suggestions



## Lukifer (Jun 2, 2013)

So after watching Prometheus and Alien I am really in the mood to watch sci-fi alien type movies. I love movies on distant planets and good graphics and alot of them involve aliens which is cool.

So basically what are some stunning looking sci fi alien/ distant planet type movies??? Loved the matrix and that kinda fits what im looking for too.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 2, 2013)

If you haven't seen District 9 , watch that ASAP


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 2, 2013)

Jlang said:


> If you haven't seen District 9 , watch that ASAP



Set on the distant planet of South Africa .


For real though, I dug that movie, too. Pretty heavy-handed in its message, but still an enjoyable watch.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 2, 2013)

Obvious answer: Avatar.
Hipster Answer: Enemy Mine.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 2, 2013)

Seen avatar and district 9. Never seen enemy mine though. Might check it out.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 2, 2013)

Warning, it's old. Great story, but be prepared for 80s.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jun 2, 2013)

Neverending story.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 2, 2013)

pink freud said:


> Warning, it's old. Great story, but be prepared for 80s.



Yeah when I watched Alien (1979) I was like wow my phone is my advanced than that ship!!! But it was cool none the less.

Neverending story............. best ...... movie.......ever!


----------



## Jlang (Jun 3, 2013)

Another good one is Event Horizon.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh, wtf, nevermind what I typed before. I didn't realize that what you wanted was sci-fi


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 3, 2013)

Jlang said:


> Another good one is Event Horizon.



Been thinking about watching that one. Looks like something up my alley.

Just finished Aliens. Liked it better than the first just because of the insane amount of action! Gratuitous amounts of aliens in it compared to the first. Wish they would have shown the ship nuking the planet from space though.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 3, 2013)

*They Live*- Not off planet but killer movie about alien mind fvck! Also be prepared to be 80'd. 

*Enemy Mine*- Not sure what "Hipsters" have to do with it....but it is a great F'n movie.

*The Last Starfighter*- This is more of a guilty pleasure movie....don't take it too seriously and you will enjoy it. Another 80's movie.... made in Arcade crazed era of movies. Telling my age with these 80's flix haha.

*Pandorum*- Great deep space Sci Fi.....the good Dennis Quaid shows up here. 

*Blade Runner*- Needs no introduction, If you haven't seen it just watch it....and if you have....watch it again! 

*Serenity*- I LOVED this movie. Great Sci Fi action Based on the TV show Firefly.....great, great movie here.

*Sunshine*- Another GREAT movie....A team of astronauts are sent to re-ignite the dying sun 50 years into the future.

*Moon*- This movie is really good. Guy lives and works on the moon. All I can say don't want to spoil it. I am a Sam Rockwell fanboy....A must watch if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Choop (Jun 3, 2013)

Did you watch Aliens?


----------



## MFB (Jun 3, 2013)

Moon is different from Alien, but definitely a space movie and worth a watch.
Also, Event Horizon is seconded by me, and I also raise you "Sphere."


----------



## flexkill (Jun 3, 2013)

MFB said:


> Moon is different from Alien, but definitely a space movie and worth a watch.
> Also, Event Horizon is seconded by me, and I also raise you "Sphere."



I was just giving good Sci Fi with space and aliens involved. 


I mean there aren't too many movies out there like aliens.....well ones that are any good.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 3, 2013)

Enemy Mine and Event Horizon are amazingly good movies!

Oh, and while you are into Sci Fi - why not start watching the Battelstar Galactica re-imagined series? Best. series. ever.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 3, 2013)

The black hole (1979). Old school sci-fi with Anthony Perkins (Norman Bates from Psycho). Does not take place on another planet but on a space ship.

Lifeforce (1985). Space vampires. Sounds corny but pretty cool movie. Takes place on earth but you might like it.

Dark city (1998). Great movie but could not describe the movie briefly in my post. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_City_%281998_film%29

Red planet (2000). Val Kilmer and co. trying to get the f__k off of Mars.

Ghosts of Mars (2001). Ice Cube battles possessed miners on Mars.

Predators (2010). Humans are placed on a distant planet as game for the Predators.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm one of the resident Star Trek fans myself. The ones that are generally considered the best are as follows:

- Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan (Generally considered the best Star Trek movie.)
- Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home (Easily the silliest Star Trek movie, but still highly enjoyable.)
- Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country (Probably the darkest Star Trek movie with the weightiest themes.)
- Star Trek: First Contact (The 8th ST movie. Easily the best one featuring the Next Generation crew.)
- Star Trek (2009) (The 11th ST movie.)
- Star Trek Into Darkness (The 12th ST movie. Currently in theatres.)

One thing Star Trek doesn't get nearly enough credit for outside Trekkie circles is for having some truly incredible orchastral scores. Star Trek: The Motion Picture, Star Trek II, Star Trek V and Star Trek VI have some *really* awesome soundtracks. The music is really the only good reason to watch Star Trek V, because everything else about that movie is bad.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 3, 2013)

+1 for dark city, great ....ing movie.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 3, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I'm one of the resident Star Trek fans myself. The ones that are generally considered the best are as follows:
> 
> - Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan (Generally considered the best Star Trek movie.)
> - Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home (Easily the silliest Star Trek movie, but still highly enjoyable.)
> ...



I'm totally new to star trek. Saw the movie in 2009 but that's it. If I have never seen any what would recommend order wise for movies to fill me in.

I'm a HUGE Star Wars fan so I've always shied away from Star Trek. But I'm willing to give it a go.

Also thanks everyone. Got enough movies to watch for the next month!!


----------



## Xaios (Jun 3, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> I'm totally new to star trek. Saw the movie in 2009 but that's it. If I have never seen any what would recommend order wise for movies to fill me in.



As far as an order goes, watch them in the order I've listed, with one difference. If you're going to watch II and IV, you also have to watch Star Trek III, as those ones form a loose trilogy. Star Trek III *is* actually a good movie as well, but it's not considered among the best.



Lukifer said:


> I'm a HUGE Star Wars fan so I've always shied away from Star Trek. But I'm willing to give it a go.



Be warned that old-style Trek doesn't contain nearly as much action as Star Wars, and when it does, it tends to be slower paced. They're character pieces first and foremost. The very first ST movie, "The Motion Picture" has long been nicknamed "The Motionless Picture" for how incredibly plodding and, well... boring it is. It has an entire 5+ minute sequence dedicated to Kirk and Scotty circling the newly refitted Enterprise just looking at it. The sequence is basically a wet dream for most Trekkies, but if you're not already one of the faithful, you probably wouldn't enjoy it. 

Also, William Shatner's well-known acting mannerisms aren't nearly as bad in the movies as they were in the original TV show, so you don't have to worry about that for the most part. The only movies where it's noticeable are Star Trek: TMP (where it IS in display in full force, but you don't really miss anything by not watching that movie), and Star Trek III (where it creeps in occasionally but isn't neary as prominent). Dare I say, he actually gives a legitimately good performance in Star Trek VI.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 3, 2013)

I dig Shatner so no biggy. So the movies listed, are they Shatner era or Patrick Stewart era??


----------



## Xaios (Jun 3, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> I dig Shatner so no biggy. So the movies listed, are they Shatner era or Patrick Stewart era??



Shatner / The Original Series
- The Motion Picture (I)
- The Wrath of Khan (II)
- The Search for Spock (III)
- The Voyage Home (IV)
- The Final Frontier (V)
- The Undiscovered Country (VI)

Stewart / The Next Generation
- Generations (VII)
- First Contact (VIII)
- Insurrection (IX)
- Nemesis (X)

(They stopped numbering the titles when The Next Generation movies came out.)


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Im going to go Next Generation then hit the older ones. if the newer ones dont catch me the older ones probably wont either


----------



## Xaios (Jun 3, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> I think Im going to go Next Generation then hit the older ones. if the newer ones dont catch me the older ones probably wont either



The problem with the Next Generation movies is that they're just not very good. First Contact is excellent, but aside from that, none of them are really worth your time. Both Insurrection and Nemesis are actively terrible, and Generations isn't much better.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 3, 2013)

My dad took me to see First Contact in the theatres back in '96, and I was blown away. Objectively, it's not the best ST movie, but the Borg Queen is a badass villain and the score is quite moving. It's my favourite because I connect more with the TNG crew and it just brings me back to my childhood.

In lieu of turning this into a Star Trek thread, I'll suggest a few movies that come to mind:
*
The Fountain* - Beautiful film that spans centuries and shows Hugh Jackman in his best role ever. It also has one of the best movie soundtracks (featuring Mogwai and the Kronos Quartet)

*Heat* - Incredible story, soundtrack and features some of Michael Mann's best shootout scenes. It is slow-moving at times, but the dark vibe of the movie and stellar performances by Deniro and Pacino makes this a must for me.

*American Beauty -* I think I like this movie so much because it reminds me so much of the feeling I get from watching Six Feet Under (my favourite show) The acting is top-notch and some scenes are gut-wrenching in their portrayal of human problems. like my other suggestions, the music is top notch and really blends everything together


----------



## Jlang (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi said:


> My dad took me to see First Contact in the theatres back in '96, and I was blown away. Objectively, it's not the best ST movie, but the Borg Queen is a badass villain and the score is quite moving. It's my favourite because I connect more with the TNG crew and it just brings me back to my childhood.
> 
> In lieu of turning this into a Star Trek thread, I'll suggest a few movies that come to mind:
> *
> ...


Lol, even though those 3 films have NOTHING of what the OP was asking for , they are truly phenomenal films. I also whole-heartedly agree about Six feet under, the greatest television show ever made. Period.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Jun 3, 2013)

OP needs to watch Heavy Metal... yes, the one that your old man used to get high and sneak into the theater on a Saturday night to see when he was 16. Watch it once for the epic cheese and awesome soundtrack, then watch it again from a "different point of view" and revel in the grandiosity of one of the most epic stories ever told. Easily one of the most multi-faceted films I've ever seen. Even though it was critically-panned, you can't argue with how much ass it kicks, and you DEFINITELY can't argue with the intro:



I'll also go ahead and say that this song might have the best drum sound ever printed to tape plus one of the best pieces of golden-age guitar wankery of the late '70s/early '80s (time index 2:11).


----------



## Xaios (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi said:


> In lieu of turning this into a Star Trek thread...


----------



## flexkill (Jun 3, 2013)

Xaios said:


> The problem with the Next Generation movies is that they're just not very good. First Contact is excellent, but aside from that, none of them are really worth your time. Both Insurrection and Nemesis are actively terrible, and Generations isn't much better.



First Contact was the best Trek movie ever made IMHO....loved it. I also liked the one where they go back to earth....and the kid playing rap on his boom box on the bus.....hilarious.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 3, 2013)

flexkill said:


> First Contact was the best Trek movie ever made IMHO....loved it. I also liked the one where they go back to earth....and the kid playing rap on his boom box on the bus.....hilarious.



It wasn't rap.



But yes, that scene does rule. 

For an example of some of the great music from Star Trek movies, this is the overture for the Star Trek VI OST that plays at the beginning of the movie. It is, to be frank, awesome.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 3, 2013)

Just finished Pitch Black because I have never seen any of the Riddick series. Pretty good stuff. But im intrigued by Trek now so I think I must watch


----------



## Xaios (Jun 4, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> Just finished Pitch Black because I have never seen any of the Riddick series. Pretty good stuff. But im intrigued by Trek now so I think I must watch


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 4, 2013)

Pandorum is good the first time or two. Not enough quality to watch time and again, but how many movies are really.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PItZ-qr9jG8

And don't skip out on the oldies like 2001(ASO).


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 4, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> And don't skip out on the oldies like 2001(ASO).



+1. And "2010", the sequel. Awesome deep thinking sci-fi movies.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and also recommend "The Transformers: The movie". This is a cartoon movie released in 1986, not the live action movies Michael Bay had been putting out in the recent years. You do not have to be a die-hard Transformers fan to enjoy the movie. Awesome movie for sci-fi fans.

Here is one of my favorite scenes in the movie in which Unicron, who is the largest and oldest Transformer, according to Transformers historians, transforms into his robot form from his planet from. I get goose bumps everything I watch this. 



Unicron's very first appearance at the beginning of the movie.  Best intro for my favorite Transformer.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jun 15, 2013)

Edit, heavy metal already listed.


----------



## KevHo (Jun 18, 2013)

+1 for Pandorum. Only watched it once but I was thoroughly entertained.

Also, if you do dig the older movies - I highly recommend Altered States. Here is a little wiki info: 

1980 American science fiction-horror film adaptation of a novel by the same name by playwright and screenwriter Paddy Chayefsky. It was the only novel that Chayefsky ever wrote, as well as his final film. Both the novel and the film are based on John C. Lilly's sensory deprivation research conducted in isolation tanks under the influence of psychoactive drugs like ketamine and LSD.


----------



## erotophonophilia (Jun 18, 2013)

2001: Space Odyssey
Dune


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 18, 2013)

KevHo said:


> +1 for Pandorum. Only watched it once but I was thoroughly entertained.
> 
> Also, if you do dig the older movies - I highly recommend Altered States. Here is a little wiki info:
> 
> 1980 American science fiction-horror film adaptation of a novel by the same name by playwright and screenwriter Paddy Chayefsky. It was the only novel that Chayefsky ever wrote, as well as his final film. Both the novel and the film are based on John C. Lilly's sensory deprivation research conducted in isolation tanks under the influence of psychoactive drugs like ketamine and LSD.



Probably check Pandorum out in the next few days. 

Watched trailers for all the Star Trek movies listed and just cant pull the trigger. Never liked Trek but one day I will have to give one of them a try.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> Watched trailers for all the Star Trek movies listed and just cant pull the trigger. Never liked Trek but one day I will have to give one of them a try.


----------

